# Georgie and Ollie



## Laura

Here are some pictures of my Beautiful Georgie girl and my handsome boy Ollie


----------



## Aly

hehe! You already know I love that second pic of Georgie! Acctually they all look good!


----------



## Laura

she looks so serious...lol


----------



## Aly

laurago said:


> she looks so serious...lol


sexy...lol


----------



## birdieness

Awww Georgie looks just like my slush


----------



## Laura

Babyluv12 said:


> sexy...lol


you silly...lol 
but your right she does have that kind of look at me pose to her...lol


----------



## Bea

LOL!! That first pic of Ollie is just too cute!!!   They're both gorgeous.


----------



## Riebie

oh they are soooo cute!!!! I love Ollie's colours!!


----------



## Kirby

Stunning pair! 

Ollie REALLY looks like Maya... it's unreal! hehe and where are you in Ontario? Im in Guelph!

Kirby


----------



## Laura

Kirby said:


> Stunning pair!
> 
> Ollie REALLY looks like Maya... it's unreal! hehe and where are you in Ontario? Im in Guelph!
> 
> Kirby


I am on the border of Hamilton/StoneyCreek


----------



## Kirby

haha yay! So we're close kinda... what like an hour?  hehe

kirby


----------



## Laura

Kirby said:


> haha yay! So we're close kinda... what like an hour?  hehe
> 
> kirby


something like that....lol


----------



## Kirby

haha cool 

Kirby


----------

